# Cosleeping and alcohol



## lilysmama1124 (Aug 26, 2006)

So DH and I want to have a beer tonight after dd goes to bed. Would you still cosleep? I will probably have one beer and then be up for several hours after that. I know that they say not to cosleep if you have been drinking but what if you are not or were not ever intoxicated? We sleep sideways on our queen so there is quite a bit of room. I usually fall asleep bfing and wake up right next to dd with her resting on my breast.







BTW my dd is 4 mos.


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

i would be totally comfortable with having one beer and then snuggling up to my baby after a few hours.


----------



## Vikingmama (Jan 22, 2007)

We cosleep w/ our 2 1/2 yr old and 8 month old. I have a beer or glass of wine a few nights a week, and I've never had an issue. I think it's sweet you're so concerned over 1 beer! I wish those parents who do consume indiscreetly would think about the possible consequences, but it sounds to me like you're a very careful mama! Enjoy your beer, I say!


----------



## 2mama (Feb 3, 2006)

I have done this twice now and have found that even after several hours that I am still leary, so I sleep in the recliner with her to make sure
I do not roll over on her. I sleep very lightly usually and never move, but I do sleep way sounder with even a 1/2 of a beer, so I don't take any chances!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

One drink? Sure. Been there, done that. Never gave it a second thought.

-Angela


----------



## ailurokat (Mar 4, 2007)

i think it really depends on your personal comfort level, as well as how your body reacts to alcohol.

i have coslept with my daughter before after having one glass of wine with dinner. i'm usually awake for a few hours afterward, and i feel fine sleeping with her. however, if my husband has had more than one beverage i am sure to put myself between him and my daughter -- i don't trust him not to roll over on her!


----------



## MamaSong (May 1, 2006)

Trust your instincts. I often have one drink and feel totally comfortable and comfident with cosleeping. There has only been one time when I felt nervous about it (after drinking), so I waited to climb into bed until I felt like it was safer. If dh has a lot to drink I make him sleep on the couch. You are a sensitive mama to even ask the question - I'm sure you will make the right choice.


----------



## bellymama (Apr 15, 2007)

i have a glass of wine almost every night and i co-sleep. i usually don't have it late in the night however, i plan on drinking it a few hours before bed, just to be safe. however, i don't feel like having a single drink will make you unsafe unless you are known for having an extremely low tolerance and are also a heavy sleeper. when i sleep with my son i am such a light sleeper, and ii wake up moments before he does to nurse, so i feel pretty safe that i am connected enough to him to wake up if anything wierd happened. its awesome that you are so careful though! what a good mama.


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

Even I, a total lightweight, would find this OK for me and my dd. I think the "few hours" after the drink are key. I drink so rarely that a single glass of wine or beer makes me sleep quite more soundly than usual. But 2 hours later I would sleep normally.


----------



## Sariha (Mar 13, 2003)

one beer definately sounds safe....I found a new site about safebedsharing with a forum and such. Has links to safety info too.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I've been having a glass of wine with dinner and feel totally OK with that - DH tends to drink more, so I just keep DS on the far side between me and the sidcar rather than between me and DH. it works out just fine - I tend to snuggle with DH and DS snuggles with me


----------

